# Dead Body Hunt



## selling1309

I have this idea that I have been needing to talk over with someone for weeks now but being "so far from Halloween" I don't get much help or feed back from friends/family:finger:. 

I moved to my grandparents place. Grew up here, have always had big Halloween Parties! I will carry the tradition on. Hay-ride, Haunted House, and Weenie Roast. For Easter this year we had a huge event. Families came together and we scattered hundreds of eggs across the fields. The children and adults hunted for hours and had a great time!! When everyone was leaving I told them we'd see them all again for the next big holiday, Halloween! Jokingly I said "We'll hunt bodies next time though!"

Well, why not? I have some mannequin torsos I scored off of Craigslist and dumpsters. I have made some out of wrapping friends in tape, cutting it off, and filling the void with newspaper, buckets, and expanding foam. I can make a corpse! lol 

So I have bodies to hide. I was thinking, "Why are we looking for them?" "Why are they hidden?" I was thinking maybe the bodies were murdered; they are all members of some organization or something and they have the keys to_____?????________. Well, my Mamaw had this thing where she wanted to lock up everything. She had pad locks and chains on everything from the extra fridge to the pantry, to the storage shed outside. She'd change the locks regularly. I've found at least six locks with keys that I can use for this project. 

"What am I locking up?" "What were they protecting/hiding?" My first thought was "CANDY!" Then I was thinking maybe they were keeping the monsters inside the haunted house. That means we have to recover the keys from all of the members to unlock the haunted house. Cant do the haunt till we find all the bodies. Sounds like a good idea to me. But "WHO/what/why?" Why were they killed and scattered? What is the point to all of this? 

I need help with a story! 

No pirates or aliens. I want it to be realistic within today. 
I plan on hiding a body in a shallow grave wrapped in a tarp behind the tank damn, Hanging one from a tree, One in the corn maze, Maybe one in the trunk of a junk car that's out there and bury one on a casket I build in a cemetery I create. Maybe a clever tombstone for that one. 

We can lock up anything or several things. Originally I was going to build a chest, lock and chain it up so that it couldn't be opened without every lock unlocked. Inside goodie bags of candy and prizes...then I thought the children will fight over it all. grrrrr 

I'm open to explore almost any idea!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I like the idea. 
Off the top of my head.....
Rumors of a treasure at the old manor house comes to light a few weeks ago.
People have been trying to get in it to find the treasure, rumor as it someone found a key, but all those who were hunting the treasure were killed by a evil spirit that guards the manor. The only way in is to find the key, but which body has it? And are the spirits of those killed, haunting the fields and still looking for key even after death?
So you need to find the body, that has the key and evade the spirits haunting the grounds.( actors to be the dead spirits, that protect the dead bodies, that stay near the bodies) Tag your out if the actors get you.
Just off the top of my head, may or may not work?????


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Very interesting concept. It's really unusual.


----------



## selling1309

*Unusual indeed!*



The Halloween Lady said:


> Very interesting concept. It's really unusual.


Haha, this comment makes me happy. Thank you. 
This idea may not work for everyone or for every party, but I can totally see the children of my family running around poking sticks at bodies, on hands and knees digging up fake graves, or even lowering bodies out of the trees.

A family that grave digs together, stays together... till the next generations digs us up. :googly:


----------



## victorian-witch

*Some ideas*

Hey, I'm new here so I'm late to this! I like the treasure idea and I think you could add a murder mystery sort of element to it:

These people were killed in their attempt to uncover the treasure. They were a team who betrayed each other. The last person living realized he needed the whole team after it was too late because all the keys would be impossible to find alone!

Now rumor has it that the spirits of the betrayed have become restless now that the search for the treasure is back. They don't want anyone to have the treasure they couldn't have, so they took the keys to their final resting places.

Hope that helps. 

Beau


----------



## DandyBrit

They do something similar on the British programme "Release the Hounds" - to carry out tasks at locations to get keys to unlock a box of cash.

Some of the tasks are gross and some are actually quite funny - would this be any use in your hunt. Don't know if you could find any info by googling it if there are similar US/Canadian programmes.


----------



## victorian-witch

DandyBrit said:


> They do something similar on the British programme "Release the Hounds" - to carry out tasks at locations to get keys to unlock a box of cash.
> 
> Some of the tasks are gross and some are actually quite funny - would this be any use in your hunt. Don't know if you could find any info by googling it if there are similar US/Canadian programmes.


DandyBrit, over here we have programs like that too (but none that I know of are still airing): Fear Factor, Estate of Panic, and Total Blackout.

Great idea!


----------



## SFGleason

This is really interesting! It would be really cool to have a bunch of sheds outdoors that you could turn into dioramas...like a science experiment gone wrong, or a ritual sacrifice....but what a neat way to do it.


----------



## Auberginer

Your guests are sent to investigate when the CDC loses contact with a group of scientists who are researching a deadly virus. When they arrive at the laboratory, they find several locks on the door along with a map of the building that will help them locate a folder filled with important research notes. The objective is to find all the keys (with the corpses) and get the research notes, but when they start finding the keys it will become evident that what killed the scientists was not a virus. They were killed by an infected scientist who is now somewhere in the locked up laboratory :^)


----------



## fontgeek

Maybe distribute/hand out photocopied remnants of a map the scientists were using to track down the witch or warlock that was the origin of the disease/virus? That kind of helps keep the tie into the Halloween theme. The map and clues help them get started with some mental and physical "signposts" for their hunt. I'd also put a time line or deadline for the search, that helps keep the pressure on the hunters. The witch or warlock angle lets you plant objects or signs to help or hinder your hunters, and again, to help keep the theme. Maybe things like the dolls from "The Blair Witch Project"?


----------

